# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  I-phone 3G Charging

## mohamed73



----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

